# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Мои рифмованные мысли

## Viwnja

Бесует небо в голубом обрыве,
Куда – то отплывают облака,
А мы с тобой опять в разрыве,
Опять по обе стороны ставка!
Шумит молчание как гул электростанций,
И подавляя жизненный баланс
Мы вносим дисгармонию простраций
И тоны сердца жадно мучат нас.
Слеза скатилась в юное молчанье
И покатилась в побережье скал,
О, как мучительно твоё неосязанье,
О, как презрителен желанный твой аврал!
Ты чёрный кат, ты – дикий мой палач,
Ты разрываешь душу на крупинки
А из груди неукротимый плач
Разбиты жизни на четыре половинки.
Так почему? Зачем все эти муки?
Зачем в пустыне жизни миражи?
Желанны лба мы, но мы безруки,
Слепые мы, немые дураки!..

----------


## Viwnja

Вот ещё несколько, если кому-то интересно.

«Дурость»
1.
Я В ОДИНОЧЕСТВЕ ПРЕДЧУВСТВУЮ. ТЕБЯ,
ВДЫХАЮ АРОМАТЫ ПРОБУЖДЕНЬЯ,
НЕТ НИЧЕГО - НЕТ ВРЕМЯ, НЕТ СОМНЕНЬЯ, 
ЧТО Я ТЕБЯ УВИЖУ ИЗ ОКНА… ОДНА,
А ДОЖДЬ ТИХОНЬКО ПЛАЧЕТ...
 И Я РЫДАЮ, ЧУВСТВУЯ ТЕБЯ.
ТЫ ГДЕ – ТО РЯДОМ, БЛИЗКО, ЭТО ЗНАЧИТ,
ВЗОЙДЁТ МЕРЦАЮЩАЯ, ЖГУЧАЯ ЗАРЯ,
ЗАЛЬЁТ ВСЁ БУЙНЫМ ЦВЕТОМ, МОРЕМ СТРАСТИ
ЖЕЛАННЫМ КРИКОМ ОГНЕННОЦ ДУШИ…
ТЫ МОКРЫЙ ВЕСЬ ЗАЙДЁШЬ, И ЧКАЖЕШЬ: «ЗДРАСЬТЕ!»,
А ЗА ОКНОМ ДОЖДИ, ДОЖДИ, ДОЖДИ…
Я В ОДИНОЧЕСТВЕ, Я ЧУВСТВУЮ ТЕБЯ
ТЫ ГДЕ – ТО РЯДОМ, ТЫ СО МНОЙ, Я ЗНАЮ,
НО В ГОРИЗОНТЕ ДНЕЙ ТЕБЯ НЕ НАБЛЮДАЮ.
Я В ОДИНОЧЕСТВЕ, Я ЧУВСТВУЮ ТЕБЯ.















«Белый лотос»

Стояли самураи у реки
И что – то небу чистому шептали,
И небо посылало им огни,
Чтобы они любовь свою сжигали,
Белёсы их  одежды, гордый взгляд
И ловкость тренированного тела,
Один был староват, другой был млад,
Но в них одна любовь в груди кипела.
Одна на двух: мудра и молода,
Кипящая, и всё же, хладнокровна,
На сердце шрам оставила она, 
Когда ушла из жизни тихо, скромно…
И не сказала им ни да, ни нет,
Оставила лишь неопределённость.
Не пролила на жизни яркий свет,
И не расцвёл в их жизни белый лотос.
Стояли самураи у реки
С поникшими от горя головами,
В секунду руки кверху поднесли,
 Сверкнули оба острыми мечами…
Рвануло небо, вздрогнула земля,
Природа вся вокруг вдруг онемела…
Ушли так тихо, гордо, лишь заря
 Глазами алыми им вслед глядела.
Забрала жизни глупая любовь, 
Не подарила самураям благосклонность,
С тех пор прошли года, но вновь и вновь
В том месте зацветает белый лотос.






МОРЕ.

Давай поговорим с тобою море,
Ты расскажи мне беды, я – тебе,
Как долго были мыс тобою в ссоре,
 Как долго ты шумело вдалеке.
То, как крапива – жгучее и злое,
То, как шиповник нежно расцветёшь,
Как хорошо, что ты всегда такое, свою любовь не губишь и не лжёшь.
В тебя войду, - окутаешь печалью,
Обнимешь меня тихо, чуть дыша,
Волной умоешь грубо и коварно,
Отхлынешь, просто молча, не спеша.
В такие дни, в минуты откровений
Хочу сказать тебе только одной:
«Мы влюблены с тобою обе,
я в твой холодный образ, а ты – в мой".





















«ЖЕСТОКИЙ МИР».

Жестокий мир, расчерченный печалью,
Нет даже блеска солнца вдалеке,
 Все трещины заклёпаны здесь сталью.
Стальные нервы, руки и в виске
Немного седины, тебе лишь двадцать,
А что же тогда будет в двадцать пять?
А в тридцать? Лучше тогда сразу
Колючей проволокой огородить кровать,
Укрыть себя пуховым одеялом.
Огородить от ярко-чёрных  дней,
Чтобы вокруг сияние мерцало, 
Чтоб не споткнутся через бездну пней.
Лежишь себе в воздушной колыбели,
Глядя на мир сквозь жёлтые очки,
Сквозь музыку серебряной капели
Являются реальные мечты.
А может это просто в крестик нолик
Играем мы в свой календарный час?
И, может быть, ещё сыграть нам стоит,
Чтобы судьба не проиграла нас!

Станица  26.05,05,







«НЕБО»

С тоской гляжу на пасмурное небо
Вчера по нём гуляли облака.
Прошла лишь ночь – и нет былого неба,
В нём разгулялась жаркая гроза.
Цепляясь тихо чёрным одеялом,
Спуская нити дождевых плетей
На землю небо слёзы проливало,
Устав от прошлой жизни, бледных дней,
Устав от одиночества и скуки, 
И от ненужных белых облаков
На землю небо опустило руки
 Пуская в жизнь свою слепых врагов.
Оно кричит, оно безумно плачет,
Так хочется романтики, любви!
Ты не одно такое, небо, это значит,
Что будем плакать мы с тобою до зари.
Любовь придет, раскрасит твоё платье
И море страсти выльет в небеса
Придёт к тебе она, а с нею – счастье, 
А под тобой останусь я одна. 











«РАСКОЛ ДУШИ»

Раскол души, надрыв терзаний,
Молчанье глупое в ночи.
Как много было здесь терзаний, 
Как много в жизни се ля ви!
По воле Божьей так случилось
Живём сто дней и сто ночей, 
А в остальные – я не снилась?
А в остальные  шквал идей?
Гроза эмоций, буря стрессов,
Гора мучительных пилюль
 И не придумали компрессов
От злой любви, разлуки пуль!
От слёз солёных, неудачи,
От неудавшейся мечты!
Мы бумерангом даём сдачи – 
И получаем тумаки!
Набили шишку и два раза 
На грабли ты не наступай!
А кто-то просто стерпит, сразу
Рвёт соседний каравай!
Вот как вопросы мы решаем
Идёт естественный отбор:
Кто жополиз – тот выживает,
Кто честен – почему-то – вор!
Куда мы, люди, оглянитесь,
Да все же ходят в синяках!
Вы все друг другу поклонитесь, 
Переборите глупый страх!
Ведь это просто, в самом деле,
Но все глухие дураки,
Тогда ходите все под небом
И получайте синяки!!!



«КРИЧУ…»

Кричу во тьме безоблачных мечтаний
Зову мечту, которой рядом нет,
И в буйном мире – мире состязаний
Листаю чёрно-белый жизненный буклет.
Страницы блекнут, краски угасают,
И голубые небеса уж не спасают,
И все воспоминания сжигает
Мой блеклый, неисписанный памфлет.
Листы в помарках, на помарках – кляксы,
Глаза мои, как малолетней плаксы
Заплаканные, мокрые от слёз,
В мире, где нет радости и грёз.
Шепчу молитву влажными губами,
О, Господи, прости, прости меня,
За все ошибки, что мы совершали,
За те мосты, которые сжигали
О, Господи, прости, прости меня.
Прости меня за айсберг в океане,
За безразличие в сиянии зеркал,
За слёзы все, за горечь расставаний,
И за увесистость неугомонных скал.
За неисправность дней и за текучесть ночи,
За зиму, лето, за холодную весну,
За то, что лето всё-таки короче,
За то, что я холодное люблю.
Кричу во тьме безоблачных мечтаний
Кричу в холодный день, безумный час,
И в буйном мире, мире состязаний
Все эти игры жизни не для нас.


***

----------


## Viwnja

К тебе рукою нежно прикоснусь
И губы сладкие накрою поцелуем
В ночной тиши средь бархата и роз
С тобою ласками картину мы рисуем.
Один твой взгляд – и вот зажжён огонь,
  И слово нежное в огне сгорает с треском,
Мы красками играем вновь и вновь,
Окрашивая стены жарким блеском.
В палитре сладостной, чаруя и дразня
Ты нежно вырисовывал меня.
Движеньем кисти…

----------


## PAN

> К тебе рукою нежно прикоснусь
> И губы сладкие накрою поцелуем
> В ночной тиши средь бархата и роз
> С тобою ласками картину мы рисуем.
> Один твой взгляд – и вот зажжён огонь,
> И слово нежное в огне сгорает с треском,
> Мы красками играем вновь и вновь,
> Окрашивая стены жарким блеском.
> В палитре сладостной, чаруя и дразня
> ...


... :Ok:  
Думаю, Саше Бобсану тоже понравится... :Aga:  

*Viwnja*, С прибытием в наш славный уголок.... :flower:  
И сразу вопросы - как зовут, где фото.... Остальные коменты потом - сначала хотелось бы посмотреть в глаза....

----------


## smychok

Потрясающе!!!
Мне очень понравилось!!!
Ну то что с прибытием, так это громко, т.к. уже давно встречались на просторах чужих страничек, а вот за открытие своей тем большое спасибо!!! Думаю что я здесь буду очень частым гостем(независимо от обновлений).
Можно перечитывать и перечитывать!!!!
Очень свежо и красочно!!!

----------


## Viwnja

Спасибо большое. :Oj:  

Если ты не захочешь –
Я не буду твоею судьбой,
Что идёт за тобою в толпе между судеб.
Я не буду желаньем твоим, и желанной тебе
И за это ни мир, ни судьба меня не осудят.
Если ты не захочешь….

Я не буду идти меж унылых людей,
Удивляя сияньем их серые лица…
Стану Бога молить, чтобы не оступиться!
Всё же буду идти я вперёд, буду жить и учиться,
Буду ждать от тебя я каких-то вестей…
Даже если не хочешь…

Стану солнца лучом даже ночью, даже во тьме
За которым потянуться шлейфом слепые росинки.
И меняя одну за другой все картинки, 
Мной известных художников
Не вернусь я к тебе!
Даже если ты хочешь…

----------


## Viwnja

мои глаза можно увидеть здесь http://my.mail.ru/mail/vishnja25

----------


## Viwnja

Спасибо, что вам понравилось.

----------


## PAN

> мои глаза можно увидеть здесь


Так не честно.... :Tu:

----------


## Viwnja

Почему?

----------


## PAN

> Почему?


Там нужна регистрация, да и в целом...
Там свой мир, здесь свой...:wink: 

Кстати, доводилось бывать в Донецке... В те времена его называли городом миллиона роз.....

----------


## Viwnja

А если так:

В мои глаза хотите Вы взглянуть?
Узнать их цвет? Их боль? Шальную радость?
Их тайну разгадать? Любить? Сомкнуть?
Уснуть? проснуться? Видеть вам их в сладость?
Я расскажу вам, как они грустны,
Когда они не знают поцелуев,
Я расскажу, как слёзы их чисты,
Когда их с трепетом и нежностью целуют.
Я расскажу, как ночью звездопад
Их наполняет тайным блеском,
Скажу вам, что прелестный летний сад
Манящую им дарит бездну.
Скажу я честно, что глаза -безмолвный лёд,
Когда вокруг царят обман и холод,
А если счастье - взгляд мой жжёт
Жарче Искринок, огня, золот.
В них мир, когда ко мне враждебны Вы,
Война, когда им вдруг не угодили,
Они не просто так глаза МОИ,
Мне главное, чтоб всё же их любили.

----------


## PAN

> А если так:



А вот так, признаюсь, ещё не представлялись..... 
Что сказать - умница... :flower:  

Буду рад, если тебе (прости за вольность...) придется по душе общение с нами.....

P.S.  А глаза, все же....:wink: ...:biggrin:

----------


## Viwnja

А почему бы и нет. Мне нравится этот сайт, и вообще, мне дико не хватает общения. Так что, буду безумно рада

----------


## Гуслик

> В мои глаза хотите Вы взглянуть?


Я
вижу мир в твоих глазах
я его нарисовал
на ладони.
В нём
есть деревья и цветы
и со мною рядом - ты
в старом доме...
Но..Ветер тронет облака,
Холодна твоя рука - снег в ладони.
ты - лист осенний на ветвях,
Отраженье в зеркалах
В старом доме...

Зря
я ладонь изрисовал
Этот мир тебе так мал!
Сердце бьётся...
Я 
разведу в печи огонь
подержу над ним ладонь-
Всё сотрётся.

Но. ветер гонит облака,
холодна твоя рука........


А мне тоже понравилось. PAN - у тебя чутьё. Как всегда ты прав. 
Анна Нечипоренко. Я несколько лет был знаком с девушкой с таким именем и такой же фамилией. Сейчас ей 25. Торговля. Трава. Болото. Водка. 
А была красавица. Сирота... Кто ж знал... Она не любила стихи и не любила учиться. Но в 12 она уже смотрела женскими глазами. Дай ей Бог...

Анна - выставляй нормальную фотку в аватар. И давай знакомиться - я Саша. А PAN - Павел, человек необыкновенный. А Смычок - человек с огромным добрым сердцем. Рекомендую обоих. :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## PAN

> не хватает общения


Общение здесь есть... :Aga:  Любое, на любой вкус...:smile: 


Жду новых стихов.....

----------


## PAN

*Гуслик*,

Саша... :br:

----------


## Viwnja

Приятно познакомиться.

----------


## PAN

> Приятно познакомиться.


Взаимно...

----------


## Viwnja

Наверное, есть вопрос - почему Вишня?

----------


## Viwnja

Потому что:
Девушка с глазами дикой вишни
Душу ты тоске не отдавай.
Депрессия и грусть совсем излишни
Жизнь - это прикол, не забывай.
Сердце ноет чувственно и тонко
Но не будешь вечно ты одна
Власть над чёрным маленьким котёнком
И неоспорима и сильна!

Не моё, но для меня.

----------


## PAN

> Жизнь - это прикол, не забывай.






> Разбейся о ветер,
> Раскройся в ответе, 
> Стань самой бессмысленной
> Шуткой на свете,
> Вкус хлеба - в поэте,
> Боль неба - в поэте, 
> А пренебрегут иль заметят - 
> Неважно...


Не моё, но для тебя...

----------


## Viwnja

Спасибо.

----------


## PAN

> давай знакомиться - я Саша. А PAN - Павел





> Простые, как правда,
> Как грязь на Эль Прадо,
> Как утро похмельное 
> После парада, - 
> Мы с вами, мы рядом...


 :flower:  ...

----------


## Viwnja

Пойду-ка нагрею кровать
Ведь завтра придётся вставать!:eek:

----------


## smychok

Гуслик,тёзка!!!!  :Oj:  
Спасибо на добром слове  :br:  
Вишенка!!!
Всегда рад видеть, слышать, читать и всё что только связано с(можно на ты???)
 Вливайся в большую и очень дружную семью
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  
 Если чуть что тебе в асю можно стучать???

----------


## Viwnja

Да, только я чевой-то там не очень часто бываю, лучше в мейл агент vishnja25

----------


## smychok

Попробуем!!!
Я просто в инет клубах, а по софту я пока не проходился здесь))))

----------


## Viwnja

Не пишется?
     Нет музы? Нет любви?
Нет жалости? Нет жадности?
      Нет слова?
Когда бы телу моему жемчужинной оправы,
        Душе - златых песков, а сердцу - мёду!
и вырватсья из тьмы д а на свободу
Бродить, ходить в росе
                       да поутру
в садах, где сладостью полны
               живительные травы
Дубы, вдыхая дикую мечту
Пьют молодости пьяную усладу
И розы спят в малиновом цвету
Средь них и я иду в бреду
Хмельные помыслы роятся в голове
И благодарствую я Богу и судьбе
 Он дал надежду... с верою в руках
Любовью жгучею преодоляю страх.

----------


## Лев

> Не пишется?
> Нет музы? Нет любви?
> Нет жалости? Нет жадности?
> Нет слова?


Твои стихи как прочитаешь,
Так долго в облаках летаешь.
Разбуженая Музой, увлекаешь
Ты за собой - творить.
Да что тут говорить,
Над "клавой" руки запорхали
И строчки эти записали.

----------


## Viwnja

Купив билет в один конец на поезд одиночества
Держу я путь нелёгкий свой не север иль на юг
ещё вчера была царицей твоего я общества,
Ну а сегодня.... а сегодня просто - твой недуг.
Я для тебя была лишь сном, ты для меня - дыхание,
Я лишь утеха, ты - любовь, я - слабость, а ты - жизнь,
Я просто та, очередная, просто я желание,
Недостающая в потехе пошлой нить.
Непьющая вчера, счастливых послезавтра
Сегодня поезд мчится в слёзный мой тоннель
Прокручиваю всё от финиша до старта
На сердце от тоски всё холодней....
Полна ещё бутылка элексира
В билете есть другая сторона
В бокале недопитого мартини,
Осмелилась, оставила тебя.

----------


## Viwnja

Полна ещё бутылка элексира
В билете есть другая сторона
В бокале недопитого мартини,
Осмелилась, оставила тебя.
Но с поезда я всё же не сошла....

----------


## smychok

Поезд....
Мы с тобой жизнь принимаем ну если не одинаково, то по крайней мере с одной и той же стороны )))

----------


## smychok

К сожалению нет в и-клубе агента((((
Будем тут встречаться)))

----------


## Viwnja

Буду рада пообщаться хоть так.:wink:

----------


## PAN

> пообщаться хоть так.


Под чутким моим присмотром... :Ha:  ...:biggrin: 




> Когда бы телу моему жемчужинной оправы,
> Душе - златых песков, а сердцу - мёду!
> и вырватсья из тьмы...


За светлые стихи твои
Шекспир поставил бы три кружки пива... :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:  
И выпить бы с тобой не отказался... :br:  
 :Aga:  ... :flower:

----------


## Viwnja

Да, что -то он продешевил,
Но и от этих кружек не посмею отказаться,
 :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:  
Тем более, что ставит их Шекспир.:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

:biggrin: ...

----------


## Viwnja

:Aga:

----------


## smychok

Ну вот так, даже под присмотром)))
Пан, чесное слово, мы не о чём непристойном не будем говорить!!!!

А можно за ваш столик???? :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:  
Пиво вам , а я сока...
Скоро соревнования!!! Тренироваться и тренироваться (и приятно общаться) !!!
Только позитив!!!!

----------


## smychok

А этот букетик Вишенке!!!
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Viwnja

Спасибо за дивный букетик. :Oj:

----------


## smychok

:Oj:  
Я ... мне... моё... ой... Всегда пжалста :Oj:  
Перечитал пару стишков)))
Мне как-то в рошлый раз так не бросилось в глаза типа "чказал" и т.п.
(ну я -то понимаю что там должно стоять) :tongue: 
 У меня такая же беда: начинаю спешить и не проверяю ...

----------


## Viwnja

А где это?

----------


## smychok

А вот специательно не скажу -прочитай сама)))
Лишний раз убедишься в правоте моих слов по поводу прекрасного качества твоих творений!!!!!

----------


## Viwnja

:Oj:

----------


## Беспалый

*Viwnja*,

Вишенка, спасибо тебе за твои стихи! Очень женственные, очень нежные и трогательные!

----------


## Viwnja

Спасибо за ваши отзывы.:smile: :smile:

----------


## PAN

> Спасибо за ваши отзывы.


А я ещё стихов хочу... :Tu:

----------


## smychok

Пан, я надеюсь вы не обвините меня в плагиате)))
Хочу....................... ЕЩЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁЁ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Viwnja

Раба разлуки. Дочка одиночества.
Делю я жизнь – с тобой и не с тобой,
О, Боже, как же хочется, как хочется,
Прижаться вновь к тебе своей судьбой.
Прильнуть безумной жизнью и желанием,
Отдаться вновь твоим-моим мечтам
Сорвать Джек-пот любви
И расстояние,
Уменьшит вдвое, втрое, пополам,
Обжечься нежным лёгким поцелуем,
Гореть в объятиях и утопать в слезах
Но не в солёных, в сладостных, рискуя
Всем: разлукой… будет так!
Рискую всем: разлукой, сердцем  и рукой,
О, Боже, как же хочется, как хочется
Остаться навсегда? Навек с тобой!

----------


## Viwnja

«ЦЕНА»
Да, ты мне нравишься!
Тебе, ведь, нравлюсь я!
Твой смелый взгляд ложиться мне на плечи,
Ах, как ждала я долго нашей встречи,
Но что-то держит, держит у крыльца.
И неуверенность вновь стелется тропой,
И страх сжимает в цепкие объятья
И будто вечно тянется за мной
Тяжёлый шлейф оранжевого платья.
Всего лишь шаг – и я опять с тобой,
Всего лишь шаг – и я наполовины:
Одна кричит – вы льдинок половины,
Другая грезит о любви с тобой.
Я не пойму, да что опять не так?
Я как мираж в оранжевой пустыне,
Мне даришь жизнь, то будто я на льдине
Цена любви – потрепанный пятак?
Бери его, бери! Он мне не нужен!
Разменивать любовь на пятаки?
Пойду назад в оранжевую стужу,
Чтоб не замёрзнуть от твоей «любви».

----------


## Viwnja

Лишь небеса расскажут, где мы были,
Когда на землю падал белый снег.
Лишь только взгляд снежинки нам дарили,
Оставив на ладонях  талый след.
Пушистое творенье неземное
Запоминая лёгкие шаги,
Дарило в горизонте нас с тобою,
Хотя мы были слишком далеки.
И в хороводе белом мы кружили
Под арию сияющих огней,
Под жгучим одеялом мы любили
Ловя осколки брошенных теней. 
И закружило небо в жгучем танго,
Окутывая инеем любви…
Как жаль, что это было лишь зимою,
как жаль, что мы с тобою далеки.

----------


## Лев

*Viwnja*,
 Твои рифмованные мысли - 
 Есть полноценные стихи.
 Как много в слово можно втиснуть -
 Дерзай, подруга, и пиши.

----------


## Viwnja

А будте моей музой.

----------


## Лев

> А будте моей музой.


Могу быть только МУЗем,
А заглянувшие сюда МУЗами будут.
Уж если МУЗОЙ, то это будешь ты.
И будем мы друг друга вдохновлять.

----------


## Viwnja

:Ok:

----------


## smychok

Приветик вишенка - давненько не виделись)))))))))))
Я уже соскучился по тебе , а тут такой подарок - твоё обновление!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Viwnja

А мне приятно, что ты соскучился и заглянул в мою темку. :Oj:

----------


## smychok

Ты не поверишь - я по тебе скучаю часто и регулярно)))))
(И втихаря почитываю твои произведения))
А тут ещё один супрыз - мы Вас можем лицезреть на новой фотке!!!!!

----------


## Viwnja

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


1.
Я В ОДИНОЧЕСТВЕ ПРЕДЧУВСТВУЮ ТЕБЯ,
ВДЫХАЮ АРОМАТЫ ПРОБУЖДЕНЬЯ,
НЕТ НИЧЕГО - НЕТ ВРЕМЯ, НЕТ СОМНЕНЬЯ, 
ЧТО Я ТЕБЯ УВИЖУ ИЗ ОКНА… ОДНА,
А ДОЖДЬ ТИХОНЬКО ПЛАЧЕТ...
 И Я РЫДАЮ, ЧУВСТВУЯ ТЕБЯ.
ТЫ ГДЕ – ТО РЯДОМ, БЛИЗКО, ЭТО ЗНАЧИТ,
ВЗОЙДЁТ МЕРЦАЮЩАЯ, ЖГУЧАЯ ЗАРЯ,
ЗАЛЬЁТ ВСЁ БУЙНЫМ ЦВЕТОМ, МОРЕМ СТРАСТИ
ЖЕЛАННЫМ КРИКОМ ОГНЕННОЦ ДУШИ…
ТЫ МОКРЫЙ ВЕСЬ ЗАЙДЁШЬ, И ЧКАЖЕШЬ: «ЗДРАСЬТЕ!»,
А ЗА ОКНОМ ДОЖДИ, ДОЖДИ, ДОЖДИ…
Я В ОДИНОЧЕСТВЕ, Я ЧУВСТВУЮ ТЕБЯ
ТЫ ГДЕ – ТО РЯДОМ, ТЫ СО МНОЙ, Я ЗНАЮ,
НО В ГОРИЗОНТЕ ДНЕЙ ТЕБЯ НЕ НАБЛЮДАЮ.
Я В ОДИНОЧЕСТВЕ, Я ЧУВСТВУЮ ТЕБЯ.

----------


## smychok

Специально сидела и перечитывала???
Какой же я гад и как мне от этого хорошо!!!!!!!!!! :Tongue:   :Thank You:   :Tatice 05:   :Kez 06:

----------


## Viwnja

:Tu:  А это уже было??????? Вот блин!

----------


## smychok

Сразу видно - не от руки пишешь, а копируешь!!!
А прочитай его внимательно: второй раз печатаешь и второй раз не видишь!!!

----------


## Viwnja

:biggrin: нашла:biggrin: я просто не люблю читать то, что написала я:frown: 

«СЧАСТЬЕ У БОКАЛА»

Невольно плачет счастье у бокала,
Не зная, что же делать, как же быть,
Его одна девчонка потеряла,
Пытаясь, то, что было воскресить.
Она ждала того, кто был ей дорог,
Того, с кем просыпалась по утрам,
И, услыхав за дверью лёгкий шорох,
Летела ветром к  розовым мечтам.
Но мир был против, тишина восстала,
Покоя нет – его совсем не стало
Мучений череда ложиться на кровать,
И слёзы душат, не дают его позвать.
Клеймом легло невольное «прощай»
Так просто брошенное, как бы невзначай,
А счастье плачет тихо у бокала,
Вином креплёным его горько заливала
Та, что не в силах позабыть,
То, что невозможно воскресить.
А счастье? Его было слишком мало!

Цени минуты, данные судьбой,
Они нам подарили нас с тобой,
И разобью бокал я тот на части,
Когда мне снова улыбнётся счастье.

----------


## PAN

> Но мир был против...


Красиво...

----------


## Viwnja

:Oj:

----------


## smychok

Ой, а кто это тут такой красненький???:smile: 
Не нужно!!! Здесь незачто краснеть(в смысле не стыдно)
Класс!!! Мне , как впрочем и всегда, ооочень понравилось)))

----------


## Viwnja

:smile:

----------


## Viwnja

Как закрыть эту тему?

----------


## PAN

Зачем???...:eek:

----------


## Viwnja

Нет музы. :Tu:

----------


## PAN

> Нет музы.


Придется позвать Бобсана, *smychok* присоединиться, - и станцевать для тебя втроём мужской канкан... Эмоций будет предостаточно... И никакая муза не устоит перед таким зрелищем - обязательно прилетит посмотреть... А если не прилетит - тоже ничего страшного - поделимся своими... :flower:

----------


## Viwnja

Почему здесь нет плачущего смайла? Спасибо...

----------


## smychok

Вишенка((((
Да я не то что кан-кан станцую - я такой стрипденс сделаю (причём практика уже есть!!!)
 А Пан с Бобсаней о
 Я с твоей музой пообщаюсь своим мужским обоянием - Пан с Бобсаней присоединятся!!!! Разве может твоя муза отказать трём муррррррржщинкам??????????
 И не надо плачущих смайлов - а то я сам заплакаю!!!

----------


## Лев

> Нет музы


Музы тоже имеют право на отдых...

----------


## smychok

Не знаю что там с музами, но новый аватарчик - эт очередной подарок для мужского населения форума))))

----------


## Viwnja

Обманчивые взгляды…  и глаза
В обманчивые смотрят поцелуи
И тянется печальная роса,
Которую роняем с тобой всуе.
Желания не властны надо мной,
И сердце ничего уже не значит,
Есть разум, есть расчетная любовь,
Ну, а другая, нежная, пусть плачет.
Есть яд разлуки и болезни яд,
Когда ты больно сдавливаешь память,
Когда ко мне сто двадцать дней подряд
Приходят смс - ками «я занят!»
Забылась ласка, нежность и душа,
Она  не рвётся, не парит, а стонет,
В ней полный хаос, и твои глаза,
Которые моей слезы не стоят.
Распяли образ долгие мечты,
И заклеймили тело поцелуи,
Они мне раной в сердце залегли
Те, что роняли с тобой всуе.

2005г.

----------


## Лев

> Они мне раной в сердце залегли
> Те, что роняли с тобой всуе.


Это когда Муза ещё не отдыхала...

----------


## smychok

Ну вот!!! Пусть и 2005, но ....
Только обьясни мне пожалуйста: что такое всуе???

----------


## Viwnja

напрасно

----------


## PAN

> Распяли образ долгие мечты,


Глубоко... Молодец... :flower:

----------


## Viwnja

:Oj:  

Она ко мне вернулась!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Твои уста манят, как вишни цвет
Их вкус пьянящий - жаркая услада
Рубиновый встречаю я рассвет
плоды, вкушая, ангельского сада.
Очарованья кисло-сладкий блеск
                     Познавшая...
                           Уставшая от неги
Тонувшая в глубинах буйных рек,
Дарившая восторга обереги.
                  Сменившая свой статус на "люблю"
                                   Обнявшая весь мир руками счастья.
Доверившая песни соловью
В часы тоскливого и жуткого ненастья.

Твои уста манили 
                     и манят
О них теперь слагаю я сказанья.
Твои уста - живой вишнёвый сад,
Что исцеляет от оков страданья.

----------


## smychok

!!!!!!!!!!!
Во везёт кому-то!!!!!!!
Вот если бы про меня так кто-то писал!!!!!!
Вишенка - меня жабаквак давит))))))))))

----------


## Viwnja

:Oj:  можно подумать, можно подумать:biggrin: А может это о тебе?! :Aga:   :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Она ко мне вернулась!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Да, да, и ещё раз...Да... :flower:

----------


## Viwnja

:Ok:

----------


## smychok

> *Viwnja*  можно подумать, можно подумать А может это о тебе?!


Может быть и можно!!!
Может - не может ))) Это только может быть мне, но сдаётся мне есть счастливчик))) :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Viwnja

ой, поскорее бы он появился этот счастливчик!kuku

----------


## smychok

Не волнуйся - скоро приеду :Aga:  :biggrin: 
И что за привычка фсё переворачивать???
Аватар перевернула, смайлик туда же)))))))

----------


## Viwnja

:Oj:  Скромничаю.

----------


## Viwnja

И жизнь твою переверну!kuku kuku kuku kuku

----------


## Viwnja

И что это сегодня со мной????????????????????

----------


## smychok

> И жизнь твою переверну!


А кто против???



> И что это сегодня со мной????????????????????


Вот и нам тоже интересно - а ну ка признавайся что????

----------


## Viwnja

Ты хоть посопротивляйся немножко!:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> Ты хоть посопротивляйся немножко!


А стоит ли??? Я же могу конкретно сопротивляться!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Viwnja

Сопротивляйся мне, играючи,
                когда стою перед тобой
Когда блестит во мне слеза отчаянья,
Когда ты снишься мне лютой зимой...
                                   Весной......
                                          Одной..........
                                             С тобой....
Долой......
Долой сомнения.
Сопротивляйся мне - ведь хватит сил
Сломлю тебя своей любовию
Ведь ты, как ясный сон меня сломил.......:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> Долой сомнения.
> Сопротивляйся мне - ведь хватит сил
> Сломлю тебя своей любовию
> Ведь ты, как ясный сон меня сломил.......


Боже - как приятно))))))))  :Oj:   (я надеюсь адресатом не обшибся???:biggrin: )

----------


## Viwnja

Надежда умирает последней!:biggrin: 
Эт твои слова! :Aga:

----------


## PAN

Шалите????...:biggrin:

----------


## Viwnja

Нееееееее, ни в коем случае.kuku

----------


## PAN

Да ладно, что уж там... ШалИте на здоровье...:biggrin: Я только "За"...

Музе привет от меня... :flower:

----------


## Viwnja

:biggrin: Хорошо, Паш, обязательно передам!kiss kiss kiss

----------


## smychok

> Надежда умирает последней!


Да, мои - но я же с тем условием, что всё же услышишь)))

----------


## Viwnja

А я с тем условием, что всё сбудется!:biggrin:

----------


## Viwnja

В бирюзе поднебесья
Я ищу образ твой,
Но в лазурном просторе
Облака - твой конвой.
Вольным почерком птицы
Пишут мне о тебе,
Взмахом крыльев рисуют
Тень твою на песке.
Полевыми цветами
Шепчет ветер вночи,
Все луга одевая
В яркий цвет алычи.
Голубыми глазами
Смотрит небо мне вслед,
А конвой, проплывая
Закрывает твой след.
Пусть с закатом исчезнут
Вникуда облака,
И тогда я узнаю
Как блестит бирюза.

----------


## Viwnja

*Машина. Дорога. С тобою в пути.
Печаль и тревога смогли нас спасти.
Рассветы. Закаты. Немой балдахин.
Паломник. Скиталец. Ночной пилигрим.
Машина. Шум сосен. Распахнута дверь.
Листва. Но не осень, земная постель.
Шампанского брызги и вкус апельсин
Пьянящие мысли. Один на один.
Сонеты. Баллады. Хруст веток в костре.
"А может не надо?" - "Иди же ко мне!"
Хмельны поцелуи. Потеет ладонь.
Мы в отблеске лунном купаемся вновь.
Тебя прижимаю... Хотим раствориться.
Я воздух глотаю. Я словно жар-птица.
Дрожжим от безумья. Пылаем от страсти.
Вот так, очень просто рождается счастье.
И снова машина. И снова дорога.
Стою я одна в темноте у порога.
"До встречи. Люблю. Созвонимся. До завтра."
Июнь. А сейчас - 21 марта.*

----------


## PAN

> "До встречи. Люблю. Созвонимся. До завтра."
> Июнь. А сейчас - 21 марта.


Эпично..... :flower:

----------


## Viwnja

реально:frown:

----------


## oskar_65

*Viwnja*,
 Шикарно!!!

----------


## Viwnja

> *Viwnja*,
>  Шикарно!!!


Спасибо большое! :flower:

----------


## smychok

"До встречи. Люблю. Созвонимся. До завтра."
Июнь. А сейчас - 21 марта.

Ждём июня))))))))))))))

----------


## Viwnja

:frown:

----------


## oskar_65

Viwnja




> Тебя прижимаю... Хотим раствориться.
> Я воздух глотаю. Я словно жар-птица.
> Дрожжим от безумья. Пылаем от страсти.
> Вот так, очень просто рождается счастье.
> И снова машина. И снова дорога.
> Стою я одна в темноте у порога.
> "До встречи. Люблю. Созвонимся. До завтра."
> Июнь. А сейчас - 21 марта.


Короткие,рубленные фразы,какая прелесть... и обнажённый нерв!

Законченная мысль
Не более банальна,
Чем всё,что видишь ты
Вокруг - старо,как мир.
Сюрреализм страстей,
Но боль,она реальна,
Как антипод любви -
И донор и вампир!

----------


## Viwnja

Оскар 65. 65 - это возраст или 65 - ый год рождения?:tongue: 
Спасибо за отзывы!

----------


## oskar_65

*Viwnja*,
 Второе,с одной поправкой - 1865:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> 1865


:biggrin: ...

----------


## Viwnja

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Viwnja

:Pivo:   :br:   :br:   :br:   :br:  За долголетие!

----------


## Viwnja

Паш, присоединяйся! :br:   :Pivo:

----------


## PAN

Завсегда... :br:  ...:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

Ага, а меня значит уже не зовут!!!
Ну и хорошо!!!
 А я себе сам налью!!!!!!!! :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

> А я себе сам налью!!!!!!!!


Тихо сам с собою,
Бутылёк открою...

----------


## oskar_65

*Viwnja*,
 [QUOTE=Viwnja]Так почему? Зачем все эти муки?
Зачем в пустыне жизни миражи?
Желанны лба мы, но мы безруки,
Слепые мы, немые дураки!..[/QUOTE

Солнышко!....Желанны ОБА мы...
Согласен!
Не ценим сущее,
И понимаем,
Что мы безруки,
Лишь когда теряем...

----------


## oskar_65

*PAN*,

Сегодня пьяный я,прошу простите....
Вино плюс виски-водка,как я мог...
Сюрреализм страстей,учтите,
Хотел поспать,но,блиннн,не смог...:frown:

----------


## Viwnja

:biggrin: *smychok* куда ж я без тебя!!!!!! Ты самый первый в моём списке!

----------


## oskar_65

*Viwnja*,ну где ж ты,отзовись!
Прости "слона в посудной лавке",
Возьми отгул в небесном главке,
На землю грешную спустись,
В мои безрадостные будни
Стихами новыми ворвись! :Tu:

----------


## Viwnja

*В полу-*

В полузатушенном огне...
В полузакрытом помещеньи...
К полузаброшенной себе
Полуобманное прощенье.
Полузабытая мечта - 
Полураспахнутое сердце
Полурастраченная я - 
Полуразрушенная дверца.
Наполовину - жизнь и смерть.
Наполовину - страх и радость.
Располовинил Благо - Грех,
Располовинившую сладость.
Напополам Игра и Жизнь,
Напополам - Гроза и Штили,
Напополам звезде клялись,
Напополам Любовь растили.
Располовинили Судьбу,
В линейках сквозь лежит дороги.
Ну почему же, не пойму
Мы дорожим совсем немногим.
Ведь как прекрасно "цело" быть:
Всецело спать. Всецело видеть!
Всецело радовать, любить,
И Жизни целью не обидеть.

----------


## PAN

> В полу-


 :Ok:  ...

----------


## Viwnja

:Oj:

----------


## smychok

> Полураспахнутое сердце


Слова врача кардиолога про незакрытый митральный клапан))))
Шутка:smile: Ты меня извини - профессиональная (анатомическая) шутка!!!
 А вообще за стих... :Ok:  
 :flower:  
 Не соскучилась???

----------


## Viwnja

ОЧень! Куда пропал?????:mad:

----------


## smychok

Ой хватает!!!!!!!!!
Одновременно готовлюсь к 2-м очень важным и при этом противоположным мероприятиям!!!!!!

----------


## Viwnja

Не пропадай больше! :Oj:  Скачно без тебя.kuku

----------


## smychok

Желание дамы закон))))
Буду стараться, но в любом случае пока чаще не получается заходить)))

----------


## Viwnja

Сашка, и гиде ты снова?????

----------


## optimistka17

> Буду стараться, но в любом случае пока чаще не получается заходить)))
> __________________


 Ничего себе ПОКА! Уж и лето на дворе!

----------


## Viwnja

Да он после соревнований пропал вовсе! Может куда рванул отдыхать!:smile:

----------


## smychok

Рванёшь здесь отдохнуть)))
После соревнований пришлось учёбу поднимать, а после учёбы опять за себя браться - уж очень сильно запустил)))
 Работы много... Не очень-то легко одновременно жить и работать в 2-х городах!!!!!!
Правду говорят про то, как на 2-х стульях одновременно сидеть!! Только стулья эти стоят на расстоянии 400 км друг от друга)))
 Несколько песен новых написал и почти что записал несколько из них )))
Как тут форум??? Что нового??? Я смотрю на полях аватара новые цифры появились)))

----------


## Viwnja

Саш, на самом деле сама только появилась, увидела новые цифры после того, как ты написал об этом! А так бы и не посмотрела даже! Вот рассеянная стала! Нужно срочно влюбиться!:smile:

----------


## smychok

Приветик)))
Ну??? И откуда это ты только появилась??? А ну быстренько отвечай!!!
Чем это ты занималась???
 А я вот очередной раз собираюсь с мыслями о том, что бы забрать документы из вуза))) Вот уже 5 сентября, а я как-то и не собираюсь выезжать)))

----------

